

Visual revolution of The Vanishing of Ethan Carter - Ideka
http://www.theastronauts.com/2014/03/visual-revolution-vanishing-ethan-carter/

======
noelwelsh
I'm not so interested in the game (I'm not much of a gamer) but I love seeing
an application of some of the interesting work coming out of computer graphics
and computer vision. Browsing, for example, the SIGGRAPH proceedings is seeing
science fiction becoming reality (at least for me).

